# New Hymer car322



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Has anybody seen one these in the flesh yet. I know there are a couple of left hand drive ones at some dealers. I am wondering how they compare to the Adria twin. Might be thinking of downsizing next year.

Jason.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I kept an eye out for the 322 at Edgehill when we visited a couple of weeks ago to look at 'our' B564. There was no sign, but after Lincoln show it suddenly appeared on Edgehill's website with photo's that were definitely taken on their Mansfield display area. 

I wasn't at Lincoln so I don't know if they had it displayed there, if they did, someone on MHF might've had a look. I think Artona and maybe Lady J went on the Edgehill stand.

It's worth giving Edgehill a call and speaking to Lee or his dad Paul they're really nice people and will give you a good lowdown.

SDA


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

We are going away for a few days next week and are staying near Bakewell. We might pop over and have a look at it. Is there plenty of parking at Edgehill motohomes?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

It's not a massive site, on a corner by a set of lights. It's set on two levels with the entry on the higher level.

When we called (Saturday lunchtime) there was room for 4 or 5 vans. The lower level is the main display area and has the workshop as well.

If you give them a call before setting out I'm sure they'll do their to make sure you have room. 

SDA

PS Fish and chip shop round the corner is recommended. Scrumptious.

PPS Make sure they don't sell 'my' 564!!!! :lol:


----------



## 114487 (Jul 17, 2008)

hi there
my name is lee from edgehill motorhomes, we do have the hymer car 322 in stock at the moment. it is very nicely finished off on the outside and inside of the vehicle (one of the better van conversions i have seen) but don`t take my word for it come and have a look you won`t be dissapointed.
i have also been told that the right hand drive version will be available from jan 2009.
best regards
lee


----------

